# Old School Motorized Bikes/Scooters



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2019)

Lets start a thread of* old school* *homemade* *motorized *bikes/scooters, no engines after 1970 if you can help it. Yours or anyones... Popular Science/Mechanix or your own brew.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2019)

some...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice Cushman


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 23, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't see HOMEMADE in the instructions.   The Moto Scoot with the finger has a nonstandard engine.  The Sportsman with the girls was a dealer display bike and never used.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 24, 2019)

Simplex with Continental go Cart motor


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 24, 2019)

She says that it is her motorbike and a young strong woman is always right.  The big babe is not connected to the red light.  I carry handcuffs with me.  Honda XR 80 in a Service Cycle frame.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2019)

let's keep this thread *Going!!*


----------



## richtrix (Dec 7, 2019)

My 57 Eagle


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2019)

richtrix said:


> My 57 Eagle
> 
> View attachment 1106896
> 
> View attachment 1106897



Whoa, that is Beautiful!! :eek:


----------



## TrustRust (Dec 9, 2019)

53 or so Shelby and I had a 53 or so Briggs on the shelf.... Had it running but need to refine a better shaft, bearings etc through the pedal hanger and play with gearing as it only went about 4 MPH lol.... Was up in the woods in NY and engine and seat on it were toast... 
Used a old sissy bar pad for seat... I like how they used a rear leaf to suspend seat...
I like the old home made ones..


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2019)

Home made eeeese BEST!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 10, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> She says that it is her motorbike and a young strong woman is always right.  The big babe (wife) is not professionally connected to the red light.  I carry handcuffs with me.  Honda XR 80 in a 1930s Service Cycle frame.
> 
> View attachment 1100896
> 
> ...




This is a 36-37 mixed Simplex with a XR 80cc  Honda engine four speed.  Primitive brake so it is a real exciting and fun death machine.


----------



## TrustRust (Dec 15, 2019)

*This do it yourself home made mini that followed me home is done better than most...*


----------

